# Amazon $50 gift card



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I just got mine today for the holiday promo. 5 of them.


----------



## mr.white (Oct 9, 2015)

I got 2 emails. 1 with 5 codes and the second email gave me 1 code for completing my first block . They had already sent me 1 2 months ago for my first block but whose complaining hahahha


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe we all got a bunch for doing squat.


----------



## mr.white (Oct 9, 2015)

I thought I was only going to get two or three for doing a 10:30 and a 2, 4:30 or 5pm. But there was days I also did a 8pm or 9pm. And I thought those didn't count so I guess merry Christmas to us!


----------

